# Les touches F1,F2,F3 et F4 ne marchent plus



## sbell (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour a tous,  je ne sais après quelle manipulation cela s'est produit, mais le fait est que je ne peux plus régler la luminosité et le son avec les touches F1,F2,F3 et F4. J'ai un powerbook G4 12' 1,33 avec Tiger 10.4.11. si quelqu'un a une idée sur ce problème, ça serait sympa de me dire quoi faire. Merci par avance Longue vie au MAC


----------



## marctiger (26 Octobre 2008)

Préférences Système/Clavier et souris/Clavier... cocher la case "Utiliser les touches F1 F2...


----------



## sbell (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour Marctiger,

merci pour ton aide.
Malheureusement, je n'ai pas cette possibilité d'activer les touches F1,F2 etc dans préférence systeme, souris/clavier/clavier.
Je suis sous tiger 10.4.11, peut être que cette option est dans leopard?


----------



## marctiger (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, et tu n'as pas la touche "FN" sur ton clavier ? Je ne connais pas les claviers Powerbook.


----------



## sbell (27 Octobre 2008)

oui, j'ai une touche FN, mais si tu veux auparavant il suffisait que j'appuie sur la touche F1 pour diminuer la luminosité. Je n'avais pas besoin d'appuyer sur une autre touche.


----------



## marctiger (27 Octobre 2008)

Donc normalement si tu appuyes sur FN et F1 F2, luminosité... cela fonctionne, mais quand au départ du problème ?
Réparation des autorisations ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Octobre 2008)

sbell a dit:


> Bonjour Marctiger,
> 
> merci pour ton aide.
> Malheureusement, je n'ai pas cette possibilité d'activer les touches F1,F2 etc dans préférence systeme, souris/clavier/clavier.
> Je suis sous tiger 10.4.11, peut être que cette option est dans leopard?



Cette option existe depuis MacOS 8 au moins..... ci-dessous par exemple, l'option sur MacOS X 10.3.9







Donc sur 10.4.11 tu DOIS l'avoir.

Si elle n'est pas là, y'a un souci. As -tu essayé de redémarrer ton Mac?


----------



## Elbozo (30 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour j'ai le meme soucis depuis quelques temps sur mon iMac.

J'ai essayé de cocher et décocher cette case mais rien y fait... Par défaut décocher, si je la coche, l'appuie sur les touches F1,F2 etc... entraine l'action associé a ces touches par défaut par le logiciel en cours d'utilisation... Et non pas les actions paramétrés sur le mac, a savoir luminosité, Space ou Dashboard... A noter que seul les touches de F1 a F4 ne fonctionne pas, les touches F7 a F12 gérant la musique play pause suivant etc... et le son, fonctionnenet parfaitement...

Merci de votre aide


----------

